# A passenger peed in my car



## Lino

Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


----------



## uberlift

I heard there's a product sold at pet stores with enzymes in it that will kill the smell but haven't used it myself


----------



## Lino

I've tried 3 differents product at the pet shop... Same result. After 2 hours, the pee odor just come back...  That's a product for treating cat pee which is supposed to be worse..


----------



## Chrysallis

burn the car!


----------



## Chrysallis

on a more serious note:
if it smells, there's probably still pee in your car 
use a spray that kills bacteria - this should help with smell
soak the part that she peed on - this should help remove the source
dry it


make sure to leave your windows down while your car dries out
if there water still left in the car, you will have water condensation all over the windows etc


----------



## Believe33

Get a new back seat! Or just Reapulster the seat. Maybe a salvage yard may have your seat!! Or baking soda and lemon juice and water! And then Vacume several minutes and a very hot hot summer after noon to dry it out. Chemicals make it worst. A product called Pee Be Gone ( at your local grocery store or pet supply for pets)


----------



## Oscar Levant

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Baking soda and water, scrub. ( put it in a salt shaker and spread over the area, add water and scrub ).
The high PH in baking soda will neutralize the acid in the urine, which is why it smells bad.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Chrysallis said:


> on a more serious note:
> if it smells, there's probably still pee in your car
> use a spray that kills bacteria - this should help with smell
> soak the part that she peed on - this should help remove the source
> dry it
> 
> make sure to leave your windows down while your car dries out
> if there water still left in the car, you will have water condensation all over the windows etc


FYI, pee is sterile -- ( unless she has an infection ).


----------



## Believe33

Lino said:


> I've tried 3 differents product at the pet shop... Same result. After 2 hours, the pee odor just come back...  That's a product for treating cat pee which is supposed to be worse..


Check and see if your seats pop out. Just remove them and replace (Salvage yard spare seat) seat covers are worth the investment. (Water proof). O got the fabric seat covers and placed plasic underneath but it just looked like granny's living room. Then I found some pleather (fake leather) I placed a black hearty bag underneath. Never had a


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Cloth seats, your screwed. The urine is soaked down in the foam cushion. But look at the bright side. That's probably the wettest you have ever got a woman to get.


----------



## tohunt4me

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Tell me 
2 or 3 years ago
Would you
Would any of you
Have believed that we would be having a conversation
About STRANGERS PEEING IN OUR CARS
FOR .85 CENTS A MILE !?!?!?


----------



## tohunt4me

Perhaps Uber Bed & Breakfast next ?

So they can pee in our homes and treat us badly ?


----------



## tohunt4me

Oscar Levant said:


> FYI, pee is sterile -- ( unless she has an infection ).


Or if they are diabetic or have high sugar content( alcohol) then it may culture bacteria.

Take the seat out.
Loosen a few hog rings from seat metal frame peel back corner,scrub underneath of fabric and foam under upholstery.
Flip seat and clean foam underneath.
Leave out in sun all day to air dry.
Spray foam underneath with bottle of fabreeze.
Cut up green apple in small wedges.toss on floor under seat.
( cut up Apple supposibly even removes smell of death/ decay from auction car)
Re affix hog rings. If not usable use tie wraps,cut ends off.
Should be like nothing ever happened.
( if you have truck,you could rub seat down with liquid Lysol,haul seat to high pressure carwash with spray wand,jet seats out.seat will be very heavy with water)( you can do same with removed carpet,and floor mats)


----------



## Ben105

If you have cloth seats, white vinegar will kill the smell. I had a roommate with cats and that's what we did when they peed on the mattress.

It counteracts the ammonia in the urine.


----------



## Pardalian

pour some horse pee on top of the girls pee it will kill the old odor, you'll get a new one tho


----------



## lyft_audi

That's a sh1tload of p1ss!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Welcome to the world of driving for compensation at night. If you haul drunks, they will urinate in your car, dirty themselves in your car and vomit in your car.

You have gotten all that you will get from Lyft on this one.

There are some here who have stated that you can buy a small, cheap steam cleaner at Wal-Mart and use that. The advice on cleaning up the floor under the seat is good. as well. If you can get the carpet to come up, you might try cleaning the floor under that, as well. If there is padding under the carpet, you will have to clean that, also.


----------



## ACHUMA

SEAL Team 5 said:


> But look at the bright side. That's probably the wettest you have ever got a woman to get.


LMFAO

Zing!

There he is again with another zinger, ladies & gentlemen. You sure do have a lot of free time on your hands, Seal Man.


----------



## ACHUMA

Was she cute though?


----------



## SEAL Team 5

ACHUMA said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Zing!
> 
> There he is again with another zinger, ladies & gentlemen. You sure do have a lot of free time on your hands, Seal Man.


I know, it's opening day at Del Mar and I already hit the 1st race. Have 26 minutes in between races. It's damn summertime in Phoenix and the D-Backs are stinking up the NL West. It's slower then molasses. All I have is time on my hands. Our airport runs are good, but we have to divide them up between all the drivers. This is one of the slowest summers I've seen in a long time. Just do the best you can. On the other hand, did you see our Cardinals schedule. Be prepared for some really good Sunday nights and one Monday night game. And what did you hear about the protest? Some people, including cops are preparing for the worst but some post on the internet say it's a hoax. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Uberbrethren

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Hi Lino, Try Nature's Miracle. It is a pretty solid product. It even works on skunk spray. Check it out here: http://www.natures-miracle.com/
Best,


----------



## SEAL Team 5

tohunt4me said:


> Tell me
> 2 or 3 years ago
> Would you
> Would any of you
> Have believed that we would be having a conversation
> About STRANGERS PEEING IN OUR CARS
> FOR .85 CENTS A MILE !?!?!?


No, it would of been $2.25 a mile 3 years ago. But I love your post. Truly, how many people would of really thought they would be in the same category as a cabbie? Puke, piss, slamming doors, lost keys, passed out drunks, physical and verbal abuse, maintenance issues, companies lying and stealing our money, airport cops being a**holes, insurance companies dropping you and all of us *****in on perhaps the best forum on the Internet. God we live in a great country.


----------



## Ubertimes

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Ok sorry to hear, hope she burns in HELL

Must be hot day outside!
Must use industrial vacuum when complete.
May take 2 days to try
Remove items from car that can be ruined by water.
Get a 5 gallon bucket
Fill up bucket 3/4 full
Buy tide laundry detergent powder 
Add 1 cup to hot water , then mix. 
Big brush , dip in water do not worry if it looks like a lot of water your putting on seat or floor, remember you will vacuum then let sit in sun all day or two days, just have to test.
You have to flush the piss out!


----------



## njn

You could try power washing. Seems like common practice across the pond.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

tohunt4me said:


> Tell me
> 2 or 3 years ago
> Would you
> Would any of you
> Have believed that we would be having a conversation
> About STRANGERS PEEING IN OUR CARS
> FOR .85 CENTS A MILE !?!?!?


That's the most remarkable thing about the entire Uber phenomenon. Mr. Kalanick is a public relations genius.

Not so many years ago, the cab companies had a hard time finding enough warm bodies to drive company owned vehicles for twice as much, vehicles with vinyl seats where peeing patrons weren't nearly the same problem to the driver.

Kalanick was able to convince thousands that Uber was progressive and cutting edge and it was a great deal to drive your own car chauffeuring people around for a lot less scratch.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Been there, done that and own the souvenir t-shirt. Do NOT bother with stupid enzymes, cleaners or "powerful" upholstery cleaners. None of that works. Instead, look up how to remove the seat from your car. Once it's off, you will probably be able to easily remove the fabric finish. They are usually just velcroed on. Then tilt it so the urinated side is down towards the ground but facing you. Starting 6 inches higher than the stain, use a hose to SLOWLY force water into the seat. Put the hose right up against the seat and slowly move from one side of the seat to the other, then move a little closer to the stain for the next rinse line. Keep going all the way to the bottom. Your seat is a like a giant sponge. You wouldn't clean urine out of a sponge by merely adding cleaners or using a suction upholstery cleaner. You would thoroughly rinse it, then disinfect, then rinse again. That's what I recommend.
Did you get it all? Push down on the seat and make sure there is no lingering smell.
Once done, grab a stack of dry towels. Push them into the seat and absorb as much water as you can. Once you can't soak up any more water, set the seat in the hot sun for a day.
You should be able to get it so clean, no smell will ever come back.


----------



## dirtylee

Remove seat, replace with junk yard seat. Most effective & srsly stop hauling drunks.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

None of the "drive with Uber" commercials ever mention the possibility of having complete strangers piss in your personal vehicle.

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tim54913

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> None of the "drive with Uber" commercials ever mention the possibility of having complete strangers piss in your personal vehicle.
> 
> Hmmmmm.


That, along with the people vomiting, were left on the cutting room floor when they had to edit for time.


----------



## uberist

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Well I would inform them that I need the info for the requesting person so I could sue them in small claims court the unrepairable seat and failure to provide that info will force you to include them in the suit, in california they will be forced to send a representative to court or lose by default being a deep pockets state if the rider doesnt pay the ride share will have too.


----------



## 58756

One asked me if she can pee in a bottle I had but I told her you can't aim as easily as men and you can go do it outside or wait till destination which is near.


----------



## UTX1

tohunt4me said:


> Tell me
> 2 or 3 years ago
> Would you
> Would any of you
> Have believed that we would be having a conversation
> About STRANGERS PEEING IN OUR CARS
> FOR .85 CENTS A MILE !?!?!?


I know ! I remember when they did it for free and I didn't care much for it back then either !

I cringe every time a girl sneezes in the back seat. Is she wearing a pad ? The thoughts run wild !
If a little pee leeks out of this one and a little more out of that one, pretty soon (and it's not pretty)
you could have all these different pees in your seat, all different shades and yuck ! 
You don't even know who's pee belonged to who and when. I hate this !
I think 93% of drivers would strongly agree. 7% are seat cushion sniffers and don't mind one bit.


----------



## uber fool




----------



## ChortlingCrison

Maybe this will help. Install something simular


----------



## uber fool




----------



## ctb

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


try Simple Green. Works to get stain and odor out.


----------



## warrior lady

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


- Depending on if this happened recently, the remaining smell is pee in the seat cushion. You need to use old towels to place on it and then you need to put pressure on it to soak up urine and smells still deep in the cushion. With a bunch of old towels to protect your clothes from wetness, sit and crawl around the spot until it has drawn all the pee out onto the old towels. Use rub-in carpet cleaner with scrubby ( like what you use for pet stains). If there is still smells and you are desperate, I have used a little pinesol ( one with good fragrant smell, not original pine scent)to scrub onto the seat and let dry. Dish soap also works well to cover the smell. Most of my experience is with cleaning spilled drinks on my cloth/suede couch. Spilled milk by kids really smells after a few days if it isn't cleaned correctly. I would put old towels on the spill and have my toddler boy jump around on the spot until it's all dry, then wash the towels. ( Although when cleaning stranger's pee, you should throw away the towels). After that, no cups arund the couch unless they have sippy lids.- Good Luck!


----------



## elelegido

SEAL Team 5 said:


> But look at the bright side. That's probably the wettest you have ever got a woman to get.


Badum-tsshhhhh!


----------



## dumbdriver

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


stay tuned Uberites: this is a list of things that potentially will be done inside the car, drum roll please:
Fart, belch, deficate: #1 & #2, spill drinks, throw food at you, including mash potatoes, spit at you, vomit on you: projectile hurling, (not yet an Olympic sport). Riders will bite you try to choke You, hit you, try to stab you, possibly try to carjack you. I would recommend you are in training from a Marine or combat infantry unit for at least a minimum of 3 years before doing this type of work otherwise like me, you will not be able to say we like it we love it we want more of it!


----------



## dumbdriver

dumbdriver said:


> stay tuned Uberites: this is a list of things that potentially will be done inside the car, drum roll please:
> Fart, belch, deficate: #1 & #2, spill drinks, throw food at you, including mash potatoes, spit at you, vomit on you: projectile hurling, (not yet an Olympic sport). Riders will bite you try to choke You, hit you, try to stab you, possibly try to carjack you. I would recommend you are in training from a Marine or combat infantry unit for at least a minimum of 3 years before doing this type of work otherwise like me, you will not be able to say we like it we love it we want more of it!





Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


this is why Uber started their new pool service for drunks who vomit and pee.you can Now put them in a kiddie pool inside the car and that way when they get to their destination everything is removed all that once no problem Uber on,...!


----------



## tohunt4me

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Uber has your back !


----------



## peevert

She peed so much it got absorbed into a cloth seat *and *overflowed onto the floor? That's quite a huge bladder. I have a pee fetish, can you hook me up? 

For future reference, and yes, I am a bit of an expert in this kind of thing, you have to use the correct pet store stuff (Nature's Miracle, in the cat section) and use it properly. By "properly" I mean completely *saturate* the wet area with Nature's Miracle, and let it dry naturally, which could take days or even weeks. Do *not *do anything that would dilute the Nature's Miracle, like cleaning the applied area with water. Do *not *add other chemicals like baking soda or vinegar if you choose to go this route, you could create something dangerous (Mustard Gas can be created from 2 household chemicals). This should completely destroy the ammonia smell, and may improve or remove the stain as well. Works for semen too!! 

Okay, my work here is done. I shall rest until the next pee pee girl comes along...

Pee S: If she shares my fetish, she may have done this intentionally.


----------



## Rakos

peevert said:


> She peed so much it got absorbed into a cloth seat *and *overflowed onto the floor? That's quite a huge bladder. I have a pee fetish, can you hook me up?
> 
> For future reference, and yes, I am a bit of an expert in this kind of thing, you have to use the correct pet store stuff (Nature's Miracle, in the cat section) and use it properly. By "properly" I mean completely *saturate* the wet area with Nature's Miracle, and let it dry naturally, which could take days or even weeks. Do *not *do anything that would dilute the Nature's Miracle, like cleaning the applied area with water. Do *not *add other chemicals like baking soda or vinegar if you choose to go this route, you could create something dangerous (Mustard Gas can be created from 2 household chemicals). This should completely destroy the ammonia smell, and may improve or remove the stain as well. Works for semen too!!
> 
> Okay, my work here is done. I shall rest until the next pee pee girl comes along...
> 
> Pee S: If she shares my fetish, she may have done this intentionally.


Figures... you'd be from Miami...8>O

Rakos







PS. This one's for you Peevert...


----------



## peevert

I certainly hope that monkey is 18 or over!!


----------



## Rakos

Did anyone check...

To make sure that...

His car didn't have...

A porta-johnny sign...

On the window...?

Rakos


----------



## Merc7186

I would like to believe that the OP has resolved his urine smell issue by now.


----------



## Rakos

Merc7186 said:


> I would like to believe that the OP has resolved his urine smell issue by now.


Considering the time...

of the original post...July 14th 2016...

I should hope so...8>)

Either that...

Or he learned to like it...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Vanquisher

tohunt4me said:


> Tell me
> 2 or 3 years ago
> Would you
> Would any of you
> Have believed that we would be having a conversation
> About STRANGERS PEEING IN OUR CARS
> FOR .85 CENTS A MILE !?!?!?


yeah and vomits and a dump


----------



## peevert

Please tell me no one took a dump in an uber. Contrary to popular belief, pee pervs are usually *not *poop pervs.


----------



## Tihstae

Rakos said:


> Considering the time...
> 
> of the original post...July 14th 2016...
> 
> I should hope so...8>)
> 
> Either that...
> 
> Or he learned to like it...8>O
> 
> Rakos


Or became one of the 97% that don't make it a year. I'm contemplating becoming one of the 97%. Haven't driven for over a month.


----------



## steveK2016

peevert said:


> Please tell me no one took a dump in an uber. Contrary to popular belief, pee pervs are usually *not *poop pervs.


I forgot that this was posted in the Atlanta subforum so not many people had the pleasure of the story.

The scary thing is, I was driving literally in the same area he was at the exact same time. It could have happened to me! Like dodging a bullet!



ShawnsUber said:


> So I picked a PAX up from StageCoach on Irby Street in Buckhead at around 2:30am Friday night, guy was a 40 something white dude and wasted, jumped in the front seat and off we went. He was heading north on Roswell Rd to Sandy Springs. So we get a couple of miles and he says pull over here real quick into the Kroger Shopping center on the left. So I'm like OOOOKay, and do so.
> 
> Dude gets out and leaves his wallet in the front seat and says hang on, closes the door and steps over to a street light maybe 20' away. Now, realize it's 2:40ish in the morning, the huge parking lot is darn near empty, and we are in the center lit up like being in a spotlight during a prison break.
> 
> Guy proceeds to whip it out and take a leak, I'm thinking WTF and debating my choices in life at this point. I was considering throwing his wallet at him like a frisbee and taking off&#8230;
> 
> Then, he looks right at me and my "Oh Noes" sensor makes the hair on my neck stand up, he proceeds to drop his pants, squats, and does an surreal assplossion while looking right at me with this huge grin on his face. I'm talking full on technicolor yawn out the bottom end here.
> 
> It was the most freakish thing I may have seen to date, a face of horror, orgasmic delight, relief, and that grin had a serious "I'm a pedo by trade" look to it. The sound he made will come to haunt me I'm sure, it was an animalistic grunt that I didn't know a human could make.
> 
> So, for me things kinda slowed to a crawl and were in slow motion. I'm unable to look away from the horror I'm witnessing, I'm literally about to spew chunks myself from the pool of debri this guy just blew out like Niagara falls but held it together, then I rolled the window down and slung his wallet at him and took off.
> 
> So, I stopped a couple blocks away and wrote in my "report" to Uber as to why I ditched the gastronomically challenged liquid turd spewer and ended the fare early. I logged out and was taking a break because I was still a bit shaken from the audio and visual sight I had just been a witness too.
> 
> So, at around 3:05am just as I'm about to head home for the evening my phone rings, I'm still offline so it's no PAX and I'm thinking oh no, the dude said I robbed him or some such stuff. Nope, it's a well spoken English lady from Uber calling to ask me to clarify a few things about an earlier passenger. I'm like oookayy, and relay the whole thing to her. I was blown away with hearing a giggle and sniffling on the other end of the phone, I ask if she is ok and she just mhhmmm, sniff, giggle, sniff, sniff, moment please.
> 
> So, I guess she gets composed and says, well I was just calling to verify your side verbally thank you for your co-operation. I explained this was the first time EVER to be contacted by ANY Uber human and was curious to know exactly why.
> 
> Soooo, apparently the PAX requested another Uber, and proceeded to wipe his butt ALL over the back seat as he got in the car. According to what was said, the driver proceeded to beat the remaining excrement out of the fool and the cops were called for one guy getting the cr*p beat out of him by another fully clothed guy! At this point I'm in tears, on the one hand I'm feeling REALLY bad about the poor guy who ended up in jail with the @ss wipe for beating the snot out of him, on the other, I'm SOOO glad I left when I did.
> 
> I am sure that poor parking lot might forever bear the scar of the mans punishing torrential flood that early fall morning. The blast radius was horrific, there should be a memorial for the shoppers that will stand on that ass stained ground for years to come.
> 
> I know it will be embossed to my memory forever more. The shit eating pedo grin and the inhuman sound of that carnal grunt will haunt me and most likely echo to shoppers for much time to pass.
> 
> "Depends" shoppers might start saluting when in passing.
> 
> And somewhere, there is another Uber driver. That poor, poor man who very well may want to hunt me down for my lack of courage, for leaving him to be left with the duty to clean up after my misadventure.
> 
> I sooooo need a dashcam!
> 
> To the other driver should your poor eyes ever read this, Uber On My Man, Uber On!


Full Thread
https://uberpeople.net/threads/assplossion-at-the-light-pole.110269


----------



## upyouruber

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Use "Concrobium". Home Depot or Lowes. Ezcellent product for stains and odors.



Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Wow, just looked at the pic! What she drink, a KEG of beer?



Lino said:


> I've tried 3 differents product at the pet shop... Same result. After 2 hours, the pee odor just come back...  That's a product for treating cat pee which is supposed to be worse..


Your gonna have to remove the seat for proper cleaning. If all else fails, hire an upholstery cleaner.



Oscar Levant said:


> FYI, pee is sterile -- ( unless she has an infection ).


"Unless she has an infection" LOL.....and GROSS GROSS GROSS! 
OMG gonna vomit right now



Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Seriously, that witch needs to be deactivated.



SomeDrivingGuy said:


> Better than finding semen on your armrest.


No, that would be Rako's car


----------



## Skorpio

Kill her pee with your pee.


----------



## Rakos

Skorpio said:


> Kill her pee with your pee.


Is that how you get her-pees...?

Rakos


----------



## Uber Crack

tohunt4me said:


> Tell me
> 2 or 3 years ago
> Would you
> Would any of you
> Have believed that we would be having a conversation
> About STRANGERS PEEING IN OUR CARS
> FOR .85 CENTS A MILE !?!?!?


69¢ here


----------



## Cableguynoe

steveK2016 said:


> I forgot that this was posted in the Atlanta subforum so not many people had the pleasure of the story.
> 
> The scary thing is, I was driving literally in the same area he was at the exact same time. It could have happened to me! Like dodging a bullet!
> 
> Full Thread
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/assplossion-at-the-light-pole.110269


Amazing!!!
It's a shame it didn't get posted in the Stories section.

So many great peeps the stick to their local forums, in Los Angeles, and other bigger cities like ATL.
They need to get out more!


----------



## Tihstae

steveK2016 said:


> I forgot that this was posted in the Atlanta subforum so not many people had the pleasure of the story.
> 
> The scary thing is, I was driving literally in the same area he was at the exact same time. It could have happened to me! Like dodging a bullet!
> 
> Full Thread
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/assplossion-at-the-light-pole.110269


Oh My. Took me 10 minutes to read that I was laughing so hard. I have tears running down my cheeks. Why oh why can't SU write something this entertaining? And yes, I followed the link just to give the original poster one more like.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze

Considering all you’ve done and the smell is still there, you’re going to have to replace the seat. Start shopping at salvage yards. The good news is that should be able to replace it yourself for around $40-$75 if you can’t find one in a salvage yard in good condition.


----------



## peevert

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> ... find one in a salvage yard ...


That has not been peed on. May be quite a challenge. 

And beware of drunk women in short skirts. There's a fairly popular pee perv technique where a woman pulls her skirt up around her waist, so it doesn't get wet, and then pees her panties in a car, bus, train, movie theater...


----------



## Rakos

peevert said:


> That has not been peed on. May be quite a challenge.
> 
> And beware of drunk women in short skirts. There's a fairly popular pee perv technique where a woman pulls her skirt up around her waist, so it doesn't get wet, and then pees her panties in a car, bus, train, movie theater...


Thanks for the tips...butt....

Me thinks this is dangerously close...8>O

To TMI....8>)

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1

Go to pet store and get urine and poop remover and spray whole bottle in seat and allow to soak in and then extract... It will be gone....I used this stuff when I had the guy that had diarrhea in my seats on a 18 minute ride.. It was gone and 100% gone when I used this stuff


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 191434
> Go to pet store and get urine and poop remover and spray whole bottle in seat and allow to soak in and then extract... It will be gone....I used this stuff when I had the guy that had diarrhea in my seats on a 18 minute ride.. It was gone and 100% gone when I used this stuff


Wow that is scary. Diarrhea is usually something contagious. Last thing I would ever want to have happen in my car.


----------



## jgiun1

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Wow that is scary. Diarrhea is usually something contagious. Last thing I would ever want to have happen in my car.


 yep, my $34,000 new car at the time with 13,000 miles and some adult had it on his pants and put it all over seat in back....I cleaned it three times and used a full bottle of the stuff over three different cleanings.....everything went away 100% after one cleaning using that miracle orange stuff and allowing it to go to the cushions ....the other two cleanings were for mental wellness after shock of somebody on purpose doing that ....also had it steamed cleaned a week later.....so the girl pee should be a non issue if he uses the right cleaner and more importantly, the right extracting machine


----------



## AARRGGHHH

Lino said:


> I've tried 3 differents product at the pet shop... Same result. After 2 hours, the pee odor just come back...  That's a product for treating cat pee which is supposed to be worse..


“Nature’s Miracle“ is probably what you need, and it’s sold at pet stores for around $30 a gallon, a little cheaper at Walmart IF you can find it there.

It works pretty good on carpeting, not sure how well it would work on a car seat. And keep in mind this stuff doesn’t smell that good either until it dries (which can be days or even weeks).


----------



## elelegido

AARRGGHHH said:


> “Nature’s Miracle“ is probably what you need, and it’s sold at pet stores for around $30 a gallon, a little cheaper at Walmart IF you can find it there.
> 
> It works pretty good on carpeting, not sure how well it would work on a car seat. And keep in mind this stuff doesn’t smell that good either until it dries (which can be days or even weeks).


This thread is from 4 years ago. I think the guy has probably cleaned his seat by now.


----------



## #1husler

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not..


I can believe it...I have a leather interior SO if I'm out ant-ing the bar close crowd I made sure to check the seats after each and every ride, so I wipe up immediately before it damages the leather.


----------



## ANT 7

Holy Necro-thread Batman !!!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

elelegido said:


> This thread is from 4 years ago. I think the guy has probably cleaned his seat by now.


I would rather think about how many 
more cars that girl has pissed up....


----------



## UberBastid

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I would rather think about how many
> more cars that girl has pissed up....


Trump had to pay extra for that ... us Uber drivers get it for free - and actually GET paid for it.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Dollar Tree 
Pet odor spray ( in green bottle)
Awesome stuff!!


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Lino said:


> Yep, believe me or not... A drunk girl peed in my car, and she did not say anything. She just moved from the right to the left side. Well I did not notice anything at the moment. When I dropped them off (her boyfriend was in front just near me) I smelled this odor. Lyft just charged her $100, and I had a free cleaning but the smell is still here. I emailed Lyft several times but they just said the same thing, they "already calculated the fee". Well a picture with a wet seat is nothing, maybe they should come and check the smell. I have been trying everything, my last option is maybe the touchless car, they can shampoo the seat and the carpet (yeah even the carpet smells the pee). That's just crazy, you annot imagine that someone could do that.


Forum members have said that they think the possibility of pax leaving yellow, green, red, brown or white  stains in driverless cars will make that untenable, and so ants will always be needed. Evidently, pax will still leave such stains on ant-driven car.


----------



## JeanOcelot0

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, it would of been $2.25 a mile 3 years ago. But I love your post. Truly, how many people would of really thought they would be in the same category as a cabbie? Puke, piss, slamming doors, lost keys, passed out drunks, physical and verbal abuse, maintenance issues, companies lying and stealing our money, airport cops being a**holes, insurance companies dropping you and all of us *****in on perhaps the best forum on the Internet. God we live in a great country.


I've always noticed that cabs tend to all have vinyl everywhere, making messes easy to clean up.


----------



## UberBastid

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Forum members have said that they think the possibility of pax leaving yellow, green, red, brown or white  stains in driverless cars will make that untenable, and so ants will always be needed. Evidently, pax will still leave such stains on ant-driven car.





JeanOcelot0 said:


> I've always noticed that cabs tend to all have vinyl everywhere, making messes easy to clean up.


Exactly.
OP has put his car in cab service.
Taxi's get the sand pounded out of them. Nobody cares.
If he cared, he wouldn't put his family car in taxi service.


----------



## JeanOcelot0

UberBastid said:


> Exactly.
> OP has put his car in cab service.
> Taxi's get the sand pounded out of them. Nobody cares.
> If he cared, he wouldn't put his family car in taxi service.


He probably cares more that his family is fed, clothed & housed, which is why he's anting.


----------



## UberBastid

JeanOcelot0 said:


> He probably cares more that his family is fed, clothed & housed, which is why he's anting.


With the way the labor market is right now, I would argue there's better ways.
But we all make our own bed.


----------

